# Best picures I've seen. an amazing (NSFW) portefolio we can all learn from



## sunlou (Jun 22, 2009)

just see for yourselves...Not My work just stumbled upon that website...
spent a longt time in amazement the decided top share it

Ange


----------



## paulk_68 (Jun 22, 2009)

sunlou said:


> just see for yourselves...Not My work just stumbled upon that website...
> spent a longt time in amazement the decided top share it
> 
> Ange



There are plenty of photographers who regularly produce pictures of equal quality all over the internet. I'm not saying they are bad or mediocre, they are just not the best that I have seen.


----------



## sunlou (Jun 22, 2009)

technically I find them Solid enough. I love his compositions...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 22, 2009)

NSFW


----------



## sunlou (Jun 22, 2009)

love his models... nsfw?


----------



## paulk_68 (Jun 22, 2009)

sunlou said:


> love his models... nsfw?



Not Safe For Work. It is usually added to threads that have pictures or links with nudity or implied nudity in them.


----------



## EhJsNe (Jun 22, 2009)

Do you like them because they are really really good...or because the mojirty of the pictures are with pretty models wearing almost nothing?

LOL!

Ive seen better pictures of girls with thier clothes on...thats all I have to say.


----------



## sunlou (Jun 22, 2009)

clothes or no clothes.... I generaly like his work. But I'd be more than happy to see other portefolios that are tha interesting. as for the nakedeness. I'd say that in 80% of the cases I found it not to be deliberate. (some I agree were just pictures of naked girls. (but there are a lot of naked pictures in the Louvre worth millions... nakedness calls to art doesn't it?


----------



## RumDaddy (Jun 22, 2009)

Clothes or no clothes hot goth chicks are always KEWL!:thumbup:


----------



## wmc1117 (Jun 22, 2009)

I agree with the general consensus that the pictures are good but I have also found some equal if not better portrait galleries on the web...specially if you are using stumbleupon (the application for browsers) you can find some pretty amazing galleries when stumbling photography.  If you don't mind me dropping a link to a wildlife gallery that I stumbled upon that absolutely blew me away.
YOUNG GALLERY


----------



## kundalini (Jun 22, 2009)

Well, if we're posting links..... here's a good one.....


Raymond J Barlow's Photo Galleries at pbase.com  (a former TPF'r)


BTW, the original link was okay at best IMO. Good enough, but that's about it.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 22, 2009)

The original link is basically all pin up girl shots. While they may be technically good, or awesome for that genre, I giggled at "best pictures I've seen" and laughed harder at "spent a longt time in amazement".

Hey, whatever flips yer knickers.

kundalini, thanks for sharing your link!
Check out the hooters in The Best of 2008 Photo Gallery by Raymond J Barlow at pbase.com that link! Those really had me in awe!


----------



## DScience (Jun 23, 2009)

not impressed.


----------



## Andrew Sun (Jun 23, 2009)

They're good shots, but best ever seen? Amazing? Not quite for me.


----------



## InTheShoot (Jun 23, 2009)

I totally LOVE the punchy colour (a goal I am trying to reach in my own photography) but... that's about it, and there are sooo many photographers who can get the punchy colour these days anyway - these look a little too pp'd for my liking and I don't find the whole composure to be anything special - Good magazine ads... that's about it!!

As for the other links posted in here - WOW!!!


----------



## SuperMom30 (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok let me start off saying " I would kill to have his job" hell even a bad day at work has to be a good day  But I have to agree with the mass I have seen better work...not to take anything away from him. He is very talented.


----------



## Josh220 (Jun 23, 2009)

SuperMom30 said:


> Ok let me start off saying " I would kill to have his job" hell even a bad day at work has to be a good day  But I have to agree with the mass I have seen better work...not to take anything away from him. He is very talented.



Yeah, however, based on his posture in the one that shows himself, I would say he is gay which is probably how he gets those shots in the first place.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 23, 2009)

If you think those are the best pictures you've ever seen, then you seriously need to see more pictures.


----------



## sunlou (Jun 23, 2009)

I agree that the bird pictures are amazing on the galery you posted there but why would you compare oranges to apples. I think sensuality is a subtle thing to hit. Not having a picture being offensing but then again striking imagination in sexyness. 

Don't get me wrong, I love bird pictures but get yourslef a 5 000$ fast lense and a Canon 1D  MKIII and burst away. Anyone putting a little effort will get results that striking. Especially you Bitter Jeweler after seing your work. Now getting sexy theatrical pictures for me is a totally different ball game. 

I would love seing better picture than these in that category. not necesarly NSFW but humans Models shoot. please don't compare them to editorial pictures either. (I Agree they are not as noble as taking pictures of kids in India or elders of foreing countries. Bhut just for now I was interested in pretty models in prepared photoshoot sets.) 

(And Excuse my mistakes, English is not my first language....


----------



## sunlou (Jun 23, 2009)

but thanks for posting the galeries. I admit they are great. But does anyone understand why a safari in africa with lion pictures and model doesn't make sense.


----------



## sunlou (Jun 23, 2009)

SwitchFX. looking at your flikr. *Amanda and Strawberry Flavored Bubbles is extremly intersting for mee and does't involve a trip to Africa. *


----------



## paulk_68 (Jun 23, 2009)

sunlou said:


> I would love seing better picture than these in that category. not necesarly NSFW but humans Models shoot.



WARNING THE LINK IS NSFW Photo de François Benveniste

Some of you may recognize his work from a different forum.


----------



## AlexColeman (Jun 24, 2009)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> The original link is basically all pin up girl shots. While they may be technically good, or awesome for that genre, I giggled at "best pictures I've seen" and laughed harder at "spent a longt time in amazement".
> 
> Hey, whatever flips yer knickers.
> 
> ...



Lol @ hooters.


----------

